# HH audio drama bitrates



## HamsterExAstris (Jun 15, 2013)

This is going to sound weird, but could anybody out there with (legal) downloads of the full-length HH audio dramas share what file size/bitrate each of them are? _Raven's Flight_, especially, but the others might be useful for later reference. 



I've been buying the audio dramas on CD so far. That's not a choice for most of the audiobooks (and even if it was, the number of discs is rather daunting), so I've been buying those as MP3s and burning MP3 CDs to use in my car. 1-2 CDs per book is much nicer to handle than 12!

Unfortunately some of the books don't fit onto one disc; for example, _Deliverance Lost_ is 760 MB, a hair too big for a 700 MB CD, which means I need to split it into two. I'd like to fill the extra room with _Raven's Flight_ in front, and eventually, the audiobook of _Corax: Soulforge_ afterwards.

I realize that I have no idea how big _Soulforge_ will be; but if I make _Raven's Flight_ the same size as the download, and it doesn't fit, I can just curse Black Library much like I'm doing already. 

I've tried looking up some not-so-legal downloads, but since they're mostly rips of the CD that doesn't help any.


----------



## LazyG (Sep 15, 2008)

You might be better off seeing if your car stereo has a line in (or even replacing it with one that does) so you can play the files off a phone/mp3 player rather than cd. In the end it will save a lot of hassle.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

It took me a second to figure out what "bi-trate" meant. Lol. Me am much smart.


----------



## HamsterExAstris (Jun 15, 2013)

LazyG said:


> You might be better off seeing if your car stereo has a line in (or even replacing it with one that does) so you can play the files off a phone/mp3 player rather than cd. In the end it will save a lot of hassle.


It does have a line-in jack, but I've found MP3 CDs to work better for a couple of reasons:

1) Far easier to rewind, and a little easier to pause
2) Hard to pick up your place in a multi-file-book on iPhone (it doesn't remember which chapter you were in)
3) Far more convenient to throw 2-3 discs in the glove box than to free up 2+ GB on my phone for long trips


----------



## LazyG (Sep 15, 2008)

1 and 3 I can see, but there is a checkbox in the file options in iTunes to remember playback position. 

You could always grab a second hand m3/player or ipod though. In which case your only issue is 1. 

Anyway, what bit rate are you coding them at at present?


----------

